# ipad et étranger



## APM (27 Septembre 2011)

Je vais partir au Japon avec mon IPad 1 . J'utilise les mails grâce à mon internet sur mon Imac. Là où je vais il y aura internet, par quel moyen lire et envoyer mes mails ? Merci


----------



## daffyb (27 Septembre 2011)

avec l'application Mail de ton iPad


----------



## APM (27 Septembre 2011)

Merci... Oui je suis d'accord, toujours avec l'application "mail" mais ne dois-je pas emporter des numéros, des identifiants ?


----------



## Arlequin (27 Septembre 2011)

de quoi 

Mail est bien configuré sur ton iPad ?

si oui, ben t'as rien besoin d'autre

sur place, suivant la connexion que tu recevras, il faudra peut être mot de passe wifi ou autre, mais c'est là que ça se rêgle, pas ici


----------



## daffyb (27 Septembre 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> de quoi
> 
> Mail est bien configuré sur ton iPad ?
> 
> ...



et accessoirement le smtp de la connexion, à moins d'avoir un compte gmail. Dans ce cas tu peux utiliser le smtp de gmail.


----------

